# Yes or No to shooting Wolves



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

My qeustion is this. Since the wolf is now off of the feds list and since UT does not have a managment plan can I shoot wolves I see in UT? Are they only considered predotors like coyotes now?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't think you can shoot them in Utah. The way I understood the plan (there is a management plan) is to let the wolves establish a breeding population, and then set season dates, and bag limits. I haven't read the entire plan, you can down load it from the DWR web site.

http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/wolf/wolf_ ... t_plan.doc
http://www.wildlife.utah.gov/wolf/wolf_ ... t_plan.pdf

Or link to it here.


----------



## soules2007 (Oct 29, 2007)

good luck! 1 pack possibly in WY. Shoot away, Ill bet on the wolves. You get one in utah ill rank you with pro.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

This should answer your question. Page 41 of the management plan.


> Under this plan, when de-listed by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, wolves in
> Utah will have the same legal management status and be subjected to the same
> UDWR predator management policies as the black bear and cougar.1 The
> UDWR will have the responsibility to recommend and/or implement actions that
> ...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> let the wolves establish a breeding population, and then set season dates, and bag limits.


That would be the most retarded, assenine thing we could ever do. Shoot the wolves we have now as the parasitic fringe that they are and NEVER let then get established.

Wolves are like herpes, once they take hold, they never go away.

You've seen first hand by our ever growing deer herds and our black bears that are so few and far between that they *never* come in close contact with humans, that the DWR does a bang up job on the management of predators. :roll: :lol:

For once I agree with Don Pay when he said to manage them right out of this state on a rail.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Well Tex, it is not even a debate anymore. It is the management plan like it or not. I for one think the plan is a good one.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> > let the wolves establish a breeding population, and then set season dates, and bag limits.
> 
> 
> Wolves are like herpes, once they take hold, they never go away.


Sorry - Coyotes are like herpes - Wolves can go away - they've been exterminated before - it just depends on how many the public want to keep. The DWR did a good job a few years ago getting input from *all*stakeholders on this issue.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So back to your question.

No, you cannot shoot a wolf in Utah. 
Wolves have not been de-listed in Utah. 
They were only delisted in Idaho, Montana and Wyoming. 
Any wolf in Utah is protected under the endangered species act, and any management right now would be under the authority of the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, not DWR. Shooting a wolf in Utah would be a felony.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Fly22 said:


> My qeustion is this. Since the wolf is now off of the feds list and since UT does not have a managment plan can I shoot wolves I see in UT? Are they only considered predotors like coyotes now?


nope dont do it...


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

ScottyP said:


> Well Tex, it is not even a debate anymore. It is the management plan like it or not. I for one think the plan is a *good one*.


ok...*WHY*?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Longgun said:


> ScottyP said:
> 
> 
> > Well Tex, it is not even a debate anymore. It is the management plan like it or not. I for one think the plan is a *good one*.
> ...


Because wolves don't eat fish. :shock: :?


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

Don't forget to bury what you shoot. :wink:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Longgun said:
> 
> 
> > ScottyP said:
> ...


ya just a fan dittly tastic plan......seeing how we already spend *$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$* growing these herds of "alpo".... O|* ?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Hmmm...shoot to shoot just because one can, I'd vote "NO" I wouldn't shoot. But that's me. Unless I was in fear of my well being or the end of civilization was here and for survival I needed to eat...well then I'd shoot. But just to shoot and kill too say hey lookee see at what I shot because I can...well I don't do that. However, everyone has their opinion and TG for that. :wink: :wink:


----------



## morevenison4me (May 23, 2008)

yes yes yes see any wolfs in utah shoot'em, 
could you amagin the damage they could cause on are LE units even some of the PL areas, it would take years to bring back the deer and elk and the rest of the big game. The DWR would be in terrible shape if they let wolfs take over in utah. Theres allready plenty of bears 
and mountian lions. I could care less if some dog loven bitch from N.Y. thinks we should 
introduce wolfs to yellowstone and western states, we should take matters into are own hands. This is are hunting lands, dont roll over and play dead just because they ask you to
kill every wolf u see ,even if you think it might be a domestic dog. protecting wildlife for are children.


----------



## TRAPPER23 (Jun 3, 2008)

With wolves you live by three S's SHOOT SHOVEL AND SHUT UP, I think the Dysfunctional Wild Life resources should treat them like a varmit, there is a reason they are on the top of the food chain and its because they don't care if you are a goat, elk, sheep, deer, or human if they are hungry they will kill what ever they can catch. If the fish and game doesn't open their eyes and they protect them you can kiss our world class elk goodbye. people are going to have to start packing semi auto weapons just to go in the mountains and fish. I for one will shoot any wolf that I encounter even if it is a felony. 



Thanks to Utahs new law it is now a felony to spank your monkey


----------

